# Saddles and Seat Posts:



## Jim77 (22 Jun 2008)

I am looking for a new saddle. My current bike has a fizik Nisene which to me is as uncomfortable as hell. I thought i would post in the mountain bike forum as i am not looking for a racing style saddle but more of a comfortable wider one. Any ideas?

Are suspension seat posts any good btw?


----------



## ratty2k (23 Jun 2008)

I like On-One's big nose saddle. More padding on the front for climbing on the nose and comfy for normal riding position as well- and last time I looked they were only a tenner.....


----------



## User482 (23 Jun 2008)

The Charge Spoon is very highly recommended in my MTB club. Good news is that it's only about £20. I use an SDG Bel Air which I like, but opinions are mixed.


----------



## Kirstie (23 Jun 2008)

Specialized body geometry saddles have a range of fittings for different bum sizes! If you go to a specialised dealer they'll measure you up and it should fit OK. I also hate Fizik saddles, but really like WTB. On that scientific basis alone WTB are worth looking at


----------



## Steve Austin (23 Jun 2008)

Nisenes are horrible saddles. the gobi and arione are comfy though, so don't write off Fizik.


----------



## Capt. Jon (25 Jun 2008)

SDG Bel air


----------



## Jim77 (14 Jul 2008)

What about this:

Selle Italia XO Trans Am Special Edition Saddle


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Jul 2008)

The Charge spoon saddle has been getting good reviews amongst the muddy folk i know


----------



## mr Mag00 (16 Jul 2008)

i have always had selle italia and found them to be very very comfortable


----------



## barq (16 Jul 2008)

I personally like hard narrow saddles so I'm not a good person to advise!



Jim77 said:


> Are suspension seat posts any good btw?



Depends what for. On the whole I'd say no but they can add a bit of comfort over potholes. A Thudbuster (google it) is probably the best suspension seatpost, but still not everyone's cup of tea. I'd be inclined to sort the saddle out first and see how you feel once that is more comfy.


----------



## theclaud (16 Jul 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> The Charge spoon saddle has been getting good reviews amongst the muddy folk i know



I've got the Charge Ladle on my mtb (like the Spoon but wider for the womanly arse). It's comfy, cheap, and it looks cool .


----------

